# Need a perch mounted, HELP!!!



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

I took my 9yr son out LSC for his first ever trip on the big water. He schooled me of course. One of his first perch he caught was a 13" hog. I want to mount it for him. But I dont know where to go or how much it will be. Seeing that Im on unemployment due to this great economy, I am wonderin if anyone can ballpark a price for me on a 13" perch. And maybe steer me where to go. I live in the downriver area. Thanks.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

please check out all of the taxidermy sponsers of this website. i believe there are 3 now. i'm not downriver but here is one that i did last year. my prices are $10 per inch with a $150 minimum.


----------

